# Which To Plow In, (hi/low)



## dadoov (Oct 14, 2004)

I Am Plowing This Year With My 2003 F-250 Psd. I Was Told By A Friend That You Should Plow In 4x4 Low So You Don't Mess Up The Torque Converter. Anyone Know Anything About This???


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

there is no need to be plowing in Low range............. I have plowed for several years and have never used it. :waving:


----------



## S & L LawnCare (Oct 19, 2004)

ya good question i have been wondering bout that two my main thing is the transmission are the good or bad in Ford Trucks for as far as plowng


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

4x4 high  
I would plow in 4x4 low if I only had 1 account and all day to do it.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*4wheel low*

Yes
Use 4wheel low in heavy wet snow. It will take you longer because of the low gearing, but it beats the alternative. $2800. out of pocket! Do a search of last winters posts! Alot of real good advise on this subject! 
Nailit :waving:


----------



## towman (Aug 19, 2003)

if a normal snow storm 4 wheel high is fine, if you get into a lot of ice accumaltion and you are working the truck hard i go with 4 low, if you have a switch to turn overdrive off in your transmission you should do so while plowing, and if into heavy snow put the transmission itself in low gear as that engages more clutch packs, less likely to do damage


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

4X4 high for me too! :waving:


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I determine which to use by vehicle:

Example- 4cyl. standard = low range
6cyl. auto = low range
small 8 cyl.auto =low range/high range
big 8 auto = high range/low range

The high/low transfer case is there for a reason. To allow the vehicle to work easier with less wear and tear on the mechanics.

It all depends on motor size and transmission. Do not lug the vehicle. Use low range,keep the revs up and it is better for the rig.(and easier on gas)


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

when your plowing should u leave it in 4x4 high the whole time your out... or just when on the job ? does it matter... 

* If u have any good plowing tips let me know... im new to it and i dont want to damage my 40,000 dollar truck payup


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

You can answer your own question by installing a transmition temp gage. do not let the temp get above 250 degrees. you will find you can plow a few small jobs before it starts to rase. Be safe because a new transmition cost a lot of money and the down time is not worth taking chances.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a transmission temp gauge, so i go by that sometimes. I generally plow in 4 hi and if i have to push anything wet and/or heavy i put it in 4 low. I would say that i use low range at least once in 90% of the storms. If its a 2" snowfall theres a pretty good chance i will stay in high, the higher the snow gets the more likely iam to use low.


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

I use Hi 90% of the time, I have on occasion used low wehn making the first run into a parking lot or if I need to move a mound of snow with the truck. 

Just remember your plowing with a truck not a TANK and you'll need to learn what the limits are on "YOUR" truck. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I can honestly say that I have only once had to put the any of my trucks in low range while plowing. My plow trucks are both manuals, my 03 has 4:10 gears and a granny low on the 6 spd and my 97 has 4:56 gears and also a pretty low first gear. I actually only use 4wd about 25% of the time because of all the weight of the loaded sander in the bed.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I beleave most of what the concerns are about are automatic transmitions and the overheating of them. Heat is the biggest killer and low range causes the fluid to flow faster through the cooler. I know of no benifet in plowing in low range with a standard transmtion. aditional coolers, aditional fans and temp gages are the best insurance. In 22 years with 3 to 5 trucks running per season the only transmition problums were related to plowing in high range by new drivers.


----------

